# blank advice



## Noreaster (Jun 16, 2004)

looking for a Musky GL3 loomis blank MUR 1 pc 7' 15-40 1-4

Types of fishing it will be abused with 

Everything from live lining, to Jigging rocky inlets and from boats, to plugging the ocean open beaches, and bottom fishing. 

The reason it has to be custom I want it to be spinning and as light as possible. 

I have yet to find a rod ("spinning") that can do it comfortably...

It does not have to be Loomis but I have seen one built and loved it. Anything close would make me happy. 

I am looking for any blank suggestions.

Thanks in advance 
Noreaster


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

you may have a better shot at the st. croix blank,comparable rod in the same price range


----------



## Noreaster (Jun 16, 2004)

*rod blank*

I found something that works Cabela's IIS live bait rod


----------

